# Extractors: Tangential vs Radial



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm partial to the radials because I get the same amount of honey removed for less work. Some people with very thick honey (say desert honey or Heather honey) say they get more out with the tangential. With "normal" honey I don't think it makes a difference in the honey removed, but it does make a big difference in the labor involved.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

Tangential removes the most honey in the least amount of time. Comb blow out is more common in a tangential extractor. Having had both kinds I prefer a radial because it hold more frames (nine in my case vs 4 in tang.) I don't have to sling out about half of one side of the frame on the tang. extractor and then reverse frames to keep from blowing the comb out of the frame. If you deciede to go with a tangential a hand crank will work if you don't have a lot of frames to extract. If you go with a radial I strongly suggest a motorized one as it takes longer to sling the honey out radially. I bought a hand crank radial and before I went through 1 harvest I ordered a "powerhead" unit from Kelley's and motorized it myself.

Good Luck


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

A tangential extractor produces more force on the honey to pull it out of the cells since the majority of the honey is further away from the center of rotation. The further away the honey is from the center of rotation the higher this extraction force will be (assuming equal rpm's for each extractor). There is however the problem of comb blowout if the frames are not rotated once or twice to even out the removal of the honey from the cells.

In a radial extractor the extraction force is produced along the centerline of the comb's midrib and is thus more prone to slide the honey out of the comb being a less efficient means of removal. However since the force produced is directly along the midrib (the strongest axis of the comb) a much higher force, and related rpm, can be used in the extraction process.

Which is the most efficient? It depends on your point of view. I would say the tangential is more effecient as far as energy used. Radial is more efficient as far as the amount of bother required to extract the honey.


----------

